# My First Kate Spades - Happy Dancing Reveal!



## melissatrv

Let me preface this with saying I am a big time Coachie.  I loved their Madison and Kristin lines and am not a fan at all of the Legacy line.  I keep hoping that Coach will revitalize Madison or come up with something new that appeals to me but from the Fall 2013 preview that does not appear to be the case.  So after a 6 month non-voluntary handbag drought, I lost faith in Coach and starting looking at other brands. I finally found some bags I love with others starting with Kate Spade!  I think the KS spring line knocked it out of the park and am super excited about this reveal.  

So without further adieu.....


----------



## melissatrv

I am not usually one to do a big drawn out reveal but am overly enthusiastic I guess since it is my first Kate Spade

Love the gift box and packaging.  The brown shipping box was so huge with plenty of tissue to protect the green gift box


----------



## melissatrv

Boxed to the nines!


----------



## melissatrv

Having all types of tech difficulties with this reveal

Had to take a pic with all the hardware protection.  Coach used to do this but stopped and I cannot tell you how many bags I had arrive to me with hardware dings or just plain damaged.  So this is a nice change.  Though I did not like paying extra for the gift box I am glad to do it if it ensures my bag arrives undamaged


----------



## melissatrv

Introducing Ms. Small Sloan in Dusty Mint and Asphalt.  There were so many beautiful mint bags out this year and it was a hard choice.  I was looking for a green mint rather than a bluish mint and Sloan fits the bill here. If anyone is familiar with Coach I think the color is similar to their mint this year.  Only I like this style better. It reminds me of the Coach Madison Sophia in shape.  And love the details!





Close up


----------



## melissatrv

I first bought her on the Sale page, then KS had the F&F coupon.  Customer service gave me a price adjustment since I just bought it and I want to say she was around $200 when all is said and done


----------



## melissatrv

I just love this lining! I am all done with this bag but have another coming up....stay tuned!


----------



## melissatrv

Next up....bought this on at the KS boutique.  I did not have to pay for the gift box and it had the same protective tissue on the hardware.


----------



## melissatrv

Introducing Grove Court Maise.  She is not quite as neon as in my crappy phone photos. 





Closeup


----------



## melissatrv

Like that it has the fuchsia around the zipper





This one was only 25% off with F&F.  Have a feeling I am going to kick myself because it will probably be marked down lower.  But after a long handbag drought I was anxious to add to my spring collection


----------



## melissatrv

Love this cute lining!





And check this out....A day after I bought the bag I found this shirt by accident. I was not looking to buy a matching shirt figuring I would just wear this with solid colors I have that coordinate.  But look how much it goes, do you think it looks tacky or too much?


----------



## melissatrv

Well that is the end of my reveal.  Hope you enjoyed looking at this great eye candy.  I cannot wait to wear these.  I think I am on a Kate Spade buying jag because I have another one coming from ebay and yet a 4th I am contemplating.  Was dry for 6 months and now going crazy....somebody stop me!!!  Oh yeah...I forgot that I came to the wrong place for an handbag intervention


----------



## LVmania

Gorgeous!! Both are so pretty! Love the shape of the Sloan. The Maise is darling and so perfect for this spr/sum. Congrats! I'm anxiously awaiting for my KS delivery in 3 days!


----------



## abbycakes

I am so in *love* with the small sloan.. I resisted buying it during the F&F sale and now i'm kicking myself after seeing your reveal!! Especially with the adorable polka dot lining- i'm _such_ a sucker for polka dots, double so for gold ones!


----------



## melissatrv

Do you have the Mint Coach bag in your avatar....I really think the color is very similar.  But yes I love it!  Doesn't it remind you of Sophia?




abbycakes said:


> I am so in *love* with the small sloan.. I resisted buying it during the F&F sale and now i'm kicking myself after seeing your reveal!! Especially with the adorable polka dot lining- i'm _such_ a sucker for polka dots, double so for gold ones!


----------



## melissatrv

Thank you and I can't wait to see your reveal!!




LVmania said:


> Gorgeous!! Both are so pretty! Love the shape of the Sloan. The Maise is darling and so perfect for this spr/sum. Congrats! I'm anxiously awaiting for my KS delivery in 3 days!


----------



## melodycadence

wow that neon is so stunning even in pictures! I'm a Coachie too, but this is really enticing haha


----------



## lvdreamer

Hee, we share two bag sisters.  I have the Small Sloan in Asphalt and the Maise in Yves Blue.

Congrats on both of your gorgeous KS bags!!  They are great styles for summer!


----------



## heykariann

I can't say which one I prefer they are both beautiful bags!


----------



## HavPlenty

melissatrv said:


> Introducing Ms. Small Sloan in Dusty Mint and Asphalt. There were so many beautiful mint bags out this year and it was a hard choice. I was looking for a green mint rather than a bluish mint and Sloan fits the bill here. If anyone is familiar with Coach I think the color is similar to their mint this year. Only I like this style better. It reminds me of the Coach Madison Sophia in shape. And love the details!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up


 
This so beautiful. The color and the design!


----------



## Cheryl24

Oh my....that dusty mint color is perfection.  Beautiful new bags, congrats!


----------



## abbycakes

melissatrv said:


> Do you have the Mint Coach bag in your avatar....I really think the color is very similar.  But yes I love it!  Doesn't it remind you of Sophia?



Yes, it's the Mini Tanner in mint! And I agree that it's slightly similar to the Sophia, but I love the cut outs on the sloan so so much more!


----------



## donnaoh

Wow! These are the two bags that I have been eyeing up! Love the shape of Sloan and your Grove Court Maise is perfect for spring and summer!! Congrats!!

Please post pics of them stuffed with your goodies...would love to see how much Grove Court Maise is able to hold. Thanks.


----------



## bagzrox

&#128075; Hi there! Fellow Coachie here as well! Congrats on your 1st Kate Spade! The mini Sloan in dusty mint is gorgeous and great bag to start your KS collection. *enabling*  I have been eyeing the Maise too! Would you be able to take a modeling shot by chance? I am curious if the size would be too small. Also, I don't think the shirt and bag is too much worn together. Just keep everything else neutral, u should be fine. Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## eliza2013

melissatrv said:


> Love this cute lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And check this out....A day after I bought the bag I found this shirt by accident. I was not looking to buy a matching shirt figuring I would just wear this with solid colors I have that coordinate.  But look how much it goes, do you think it looks tacky or too much?


very cute!


----------



## tikkipembo

Both are great and fun bags. The mint green is great for Spring. Congrats on your purchases.


----------



## melissatrv

It's funny because I carried my Mint Sloan yesterday to the mall and literally got tons of compliments on it.  The one that surprised me most was the Mgr at my Coach store was oohing and aahing over it!!  I have not snipped the tags off the Maise yet.  Thought I love it so much I keep thinking it's going to get marked down lower....for example the Sloan was 25% off plus the F&F discount.  I know it should not bother me if I really love a bag but it does!  Wondering if I should return it and wait it out


----------



## heykariann

melissatrv said:


> Love this cute lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And check this out....A day after I bought the bag I found this shirt by accident. I was not looking to buy a matching shirt figuring I would just wear this with solid colors I have that coordinate.  But look how much it goes, do you think it looks tacky or too much?


How do you like the size of the maise? I've been eyeing the striped navy and white one.


----------



## melissatrv

It is perfect for me since I love small/medium bags


----------



## meg_in_blue

I love them both so much.  They are going to look wonderful this summer!!  Congrats!


----------



## melissatrv

Thank you! I am finding both of them are really hot colors this season



meg_in_blue said:


> I love them both so much.  They are going to look wonderful this summer!!  Congrats!


----------



## pandorabox

melissatrv said:


> Introducing Ms. Small Sloan in Dusty Mint and Asphalt.  There were so many beautiful mint bags out this year and it was a hard choice.  I was looking for a green mint rather than a bluish mint and Sloan fits the bill here. If anyone is familiar with Coach I think the color is similar to their mint this year.  Only I like this style better. It reminds me of the Coach Madison Sophia in shape.  And love the details!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up



Lovely.  I have the coach Sophia and wondered how this compared.  She is really pretty congrats!


----------



## melissatrv

Thanks Pandora, Sloan is very similar in size to Sophia.  I should take a comp pic to compare and post it.  Though the mint is off the site now, it might be avail to order if you call the main cust service or perhaps will show up on ebay.  Plus I think they have some other colors minus the cut out details.  Also saw a Navy one in my store exactly like mine.





pandorabox said:


> Lovely.  I have the coach Sophia and wondered how this compared.  She is really pretty congrats!


----------



## libertygirl

Love these! Such great buys - congrats


----------



## qna1991

Very nice!!


----------



## Design1230

Beautiful =D


----------



## sunnylemon

Aww I absolutely love the two bags! Definitely eye candies!  the gift box is also very pretty. I bet it makes one feel like Christmas when it's wrapped like that!  

Your Grove Court Maise is adorable! I also love the pink + orange combination. When my parents bought me my 1st KS bag, it was a choice between that and the floral + orange one. But I got the Grove Court Floral Maise instead as I am always sold with anything floral


----------



## Dreamer4ever

What gorgeous handbags! Now I want my own Kate Spade. I have a wallet that I got on sale from eBay, but besides that, nadda. I'll have to save up and get a mint green purse - you're making me want one now all the more!


----------



## Geekygal16

melissatrv said:


> Well that is the end of my reveal.  Hope you enjoyed looking at this great eye candy.  I cannot wait to wear these.  I think I am on a Kate Spade buying jag because I have another one coming from ebay and yet a 4th I am contemplating.  Was dry for 6 months and now going crazy....somebody stop me!!!  Oh yeah...I forgot that I came to the wrong place for an handbag intervention


LOL!  I absolutely know the feeling.  I hadn't bought a brand name bag in over 2 years, and I just bought 6 in the past couple months.  The bad thing is, I still want to keep them!!  I have a tendency to buy on the spot and then regret the purchase later, but that hasn't happened this time.  Your bags are absolutely gorgeous!  I love Kate Spade.  I feel out of all the brands, KS is the most girly.  I just wish I had more money to spend on her.


----------



## pandorabox

melissatrv said:


> Thanks Pandora, Sloan is very similar in size to Sophia.  I should take a comp pic to compare and post it.  Though the mint is off the site now, it might be avail to order if you call the main cust service or perhaps will show up on ebay.  Plus I think they have some other colors minus the cut out details.  Also saw a Navy one in my store exactly like mine.



That would be so cool! How do you find the two as comparable? I am curious to heard your thoughts. Lol


----------



## renza

I love the mint sloan and the color combo of the other bag! I was eyeing the mint sloane on the Gilt sale but someone bought it before I could put it in my cart to mull it over. Do you have any modeling pics?


----------



## pandee25

the colors are sooo pretty! u've made some good choices! good for summer, and for all year round, too! hehhehe


----------



## melimelimeli

I love that mint so much!! If I call a store would they still have it? It's sold out online.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Love your new bags.  I've been diggin on KS bags lately too!  That Sloan is simply TDF!


----------



## Morisa

melimelimeli said:


> I love that mint so much!! If I call a store would they still have it? It's sold out online.



You could try calling the main KS number; they can search the KS retail stores and outlets for you.


----------



## TheLadyAnya

I think the Kate Spade gift boxes are just_ too_ _cute_! The mint colour is perfect for spring/summer..


----------



## annie_g

They are both gorgeous! How fun to get two new bags. I love Kate Spade! I only have one, but seeing these is making me want to shop!


----------



## happenstance

I love that green colour, it's one of my current favourites!


----------



## melissatrv

Thanks everyone.  It does seem the bag has been sold out.  I am sure it will show up on ebay eventually.  In case anyone missed it, I noticed a Oxford Street Sloan, different style but same color (Dusty Mint) in the New Arrivals.  There is also a larger bag (Kelsey) in this color and croc print.  




pandee25 said:


> the colors are sooo pretty! u've made some good choices! good for summer, and for all year round, too! hehhehe


 


Shoppinmel said:


> Love your new bags.  I've been diggin on KS bags lately too!  That Sloan is simply TDF!


 


TheLadyAnya said:


> I think the Kate Spade gift boxes are just_ too_ _cute_! The mint colour is perfect for spring/summer..


 


annie_g said:


> They are both gorgeous! How fun to get two new bags. I love Kate Spade! I only have one, but seeing these is making me want to shop!


 


happenstance said:


> I love that green colour, it's one of my current favourites!


 


melimelimeli said:


> I love that mint so much!! If I call a store would they still have it? It's sold out online.


----------



## Arizabif

I really like the Maise.  I was just eyeballing it this am on another website.  Love the pink/orange combo!


----------



## melissatrv

Thanks I love it too. During the last sale it was $156!!   KS has some good sales...if you have not already I would recommend signing up for their email updates



Arizabif said:


> I really like the Maise.  I was just eyeballing it this am on another website.  Love the pink/orange combo!


----------



## meijen

gorgeous bags!  love the colours!


----------



## Stellalun@

melissatrv said:


> So without further adieu.....



Thanks for sharing all the photos!. I appreciate all the extras, like the packaging and info tags. The Dusty Mint Mercer Isle Small Sloan is gorgeous! However, where is the Asphalt color on the satchel?


----------



## melissatrv

I don't get that either....only thing I think is the circle design is on a base of a asphalt like color.  However you really don't see it; only peaks through.  That has to be it though.  

Last night I was in a coffee shop and a guy complimented me on the Maise   But I have literally gotten stopped carrying the Sloan by people asking about it




Stellalun@ said:


> Thanks for sharing all the photos!. I appreciate all the extras, like the packaging and info tags. The Dusty Mint Mercer Isle Small Sloan is gorgeous! However, where is the Asphalt color on the satchel?


----------



## Thetaaj

I don't count my wristlet (I use it for a make up bag) as my first but I love my Kaleigh!


----------



## grannytoabbi

They are both stunning.


----------



## melissatrv

I know a lot of people liked my Mercer Isle Sloan in Mint. the website has just updated with new colors.  I really like the Atlantic Blue!


----------



## HandbagsForDays

The Atlantic Blue is gorgeous!


----------



## carinas

melissatrv said:


> I know a lot of people liked my Mercer Isle Sloan in Mint. the website has just updated with new colors.  I really like the Atlantic Blue!



As soon as I saw this on the site I had to order it. I usually wait for the sales but was afraid it will sell out and just had to get it.
I've been looking for the perfect blue bag and as soon as I saw this I knew this was it. Can't wait to receive it and will post pics once I have it in hand.

How is your small Sloan in Mint holding up?


----------



## melissatrv

carinas said:


> As soon as I saw this on the site I had to order it. I usually wait for the sales but was afraid it will sell out and just had to get it.
> I've been looking for the perfect blue bag and as soon as I saw this I knew this was it. Can't wait to receive it and will post pics once I have it in hand.
> 
> How is your small Sloan in Mint holding up?



The Atlantic Blue Iooks stunning and the detail on this bag is much more than you can see in photos. Mine still looks new but I only carried it a few times....I have her slumbering now til spring. I try to wait for the sales too. But sometimes you have to take the plunge on something you love. KS will do a price adjustment if the bag goes on sale...want to say the window for that is 14 days....can't wait to see your bag


----------



## carinas

melissatrv said:


> The Atlantic Blue Iooks stunning and the detail on this bag is much more than you can see in photos. Mine still looks new but I only carried it a few times....I have her slumbering now til spring. I try to wait for the sales too. But sometimes you have to take the plunge on something you love. KS will do a price adjustment if the bag goes on sale...want to say the window for that is 14 days....can't wait to see your bag




Thank You for the tip about price adjustments. I used current promo and got about $100 off but I'll keep checking for new sales within two weeks. I'm a Coachie just like you but sure enough KS makes my heart beat faster than Coach this year. There are several bags and accessories in KS new floorset that I added to my wishlist so I think I will focus mostly on KS this spring


----------



## melissatrv

carinas said:


> Thank You for the tip about price adjustments. I used current promo and got about $100 off but I'll keep checking for new sales within two weeks. I'm a Coachie just like you but sure enough KS makes my heart beat faster than Coach this year. There are several bags and accessories in KS new floorset that I added to my wishlist so I think I will focus mostly on KS this spring


 
I hear you about Coach, I keep hoping something will come out that will really interest me but the current styles are very subdued and I like bags with more details.  Did you see the icecream cone fob from KS?  I love that!

What is the current promo going on?  I must have missed an email.


----------



## carinas

melissatrv said:


> I hear you about Coach, I keep hoping something will come out that will really interest me but the current styles are very subdued and I like bags with more details.  Did you see the icecream cone fob from KS?  I love that!
> 
> What is the current promo going on?  I must have missed an email.




Oh, where to start what I love... I do love icecream cone fob (but didn't notice it when I was placing my order ) and I love mini Audrey, I hope to see it in yellow, if not, then I might go with strawberry froyo or bud green. These two are must but there are others I'd consider for sale price.

I totally agree with you about Coach. Great details, personality and outstanding quality keeps me coming back to KS. Their adorable packaging doesn't hurt either  

The promo I used: Take $50 Off $250, $100 Off $500, $150 Off $750, or $200 Off $1000. Valid on full price merchandise only. Expires on 02/02/2014.
Code: SPR14BB


----------



## melissatrv

I love the Mini Audrey as well and want to go see them IRL soon to decide on a color.  Thanks for the codes!  Can't wait to see your reveals





carinas said:


> Oh, where to start what I love... I do love icecream cone fob (but didn't notice it when I was placing my order ) and I love mini Audrey, I hope to see it in yellow, if not, then I might go with strawberry froyo or bud green. These two are must but there are others I'd consider for sale price.
> 
> I totally agree with you about Coach. Great details, personality and outstanding quality keeps me coming back to KS. Their adorable packaging doesn't hurt either
> 
> The promo I used: Take $50 Off $250, $100 Off $500, $150 Off $750, or $200 Off $1000. Valid on full price merchandise only. Expires on 02/02/2014.
> Code: SPR14BB


----------



## m0nkey98

melissatrv said:


> Love this cute lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And check this out....A day after I bought the bag I found this shirt by accident. I was not looking to buy a matching shirt figuring I would just wear this with solid colors I have that coordinate.  But look how much it goes, do you think it looks tacky or too much?


love the lining


----------



## carinas

melissatrv said:


> I love the Mini Audrey as well and want to go see them IRL soon to decide on a color.  Thanks for the codes!  Can't wait to see your reveals



My Atlantic Blue Small Sloan arrived today!  It's lovely!

Very hard to capture the true color with my camera but this is the closest to real life color.
IRL the color is not as shiny as on KS site.
What do you think?


----------



## Sarah03

carinas said:


> My Atlantic Blue Small Sloan arrived today!  It's lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Very hard to capture the true color with my camera but this is the closest to real life color.
> 
> IRL the color is not as shiny as on KS site.
> 
> What do you think?




So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## melissatrv

carinas said:


> My Atlantic Blue Small Sloan arrived today!  It's lovely!
> 
> Very hard to capture the true color with my camera but this is the closest to real life color.
> IRL the color is not as shiny as on KS site.
> What do you think?


 
Wow, this bag is spectacular! The color is so vibrant.  This blue shade seems to be "it" shade this season and I love it.  The Sloan as such great detail that is not captured by the stock photos on the site, you are right.  Thanks for sharing and congrats


----------



## carinas

Sarah03 said:


> So pretty! Congrats!



Thank You!


----------



## carinas

melissatrv said:


> Wow, this bag is spectacular! The color is so vibrant.  This blue shade seems to be "it" shade this season and I love it.  The Sloan as such great detail that is not captured by the stock photos on the site, you are right.  Thanks for sharing and congrats



Thank You!

Eventhough I expected it to be darker shinier blue I still love it. Great neutral that would work with anything yet not boring. Details on this bag are amazing and size is perfect too.


----------



## NorthSideGirl

melissatrv said:


> Well that is the end of my reveal.  Hope you enjoyed looking at this great eye candy.  I cannot wait to wear these.  I think I am on a Kate Spade buying jag because I have another one coming from ebay and yet a 4th I am contemplating.  Was dry for 6 months and now going crazy....somebody stop me!!!  Oh yeah...I forgot that I came to the wrong place for an handbag intervention



I'm going through the same thing!  And I agree about paying for the box, it really helps your handbag arrive in the best possible condition.  I was very pleased that my online purchases arrived with all the wrapping around the hardware and straps, too.  I love both of your choices - very lovely colors and great lines to them!


----------



## melissatrv

Hate to resurrect this old thread but this Mercer Isle Sloan in Mint is available on today's Surprise sale for $165!!!  I highly recommend it


----------

